
Ask HN: Suggest the best books on software architecture - g123g
What are the best books, journals or papers for Software Architecture?
======
aespinoza
I really enjoyed this one:

Beautiful Architecture: Leading Thinkers Reveal the Hidden Beauty in Software
Design - [http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Architecture-Leading-
Thinker...](http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Architecture-Leading-Thinkers-
Software/dp/059651798X)

------
mfalcon
The Architecture of Open Source Applications:
<http://www.aosabook.org/en/index.html>

